# MazdaSpeed3 -vs- 335i Owner



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Man he looks like an idiot. Better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt:


----------



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

lmao, that guy must have had a bad day


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

wow what a d!ck... That did not appear to be very close at all...the way that schmuck reacted, you would think he was five feet from his bumper. Pu$$y.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Justin T said:


> wow what a d!ck... That did not appear to be very close at all...the way that schmuck reacted, you would think he was five feet from his bumper. Pu$$y.


+1 It wasn't like the guy had been following him for long either. The only people I've seen react like that were off duty cops - people who think they and they alone have the right to speed. Someone probably needed to check a mike.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

:txstyle:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> :txstyle:


exactly.

:Veyron:


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Perfect example of how it should have gone:

I was at a light yesterday behind a Mazdaspeed 3. This particular light had two tight turns after it. So the Mazda floors and blasts around the first turn, I am right behind him the whole time (not tailgating mind you), then a hard right and we are on a straight. I come along side him (with a middle lane of traffic between us) and he and his wife are both beaming with joy, the guy gives me a nod, I give him a thumbs up and he turns right.

Notice how I didn't get out and tell him to back off or vice versa.


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

If I was that guy driving the MazdaSpeed3, I would drive slower in front of the BMW guy just to rattle his nerves.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

pintnight said:


> If I was that guy driving the MazdaSpeed3, I would drive slower in front of the BMW guy just to rattle his nerves.


until rage boy pulls out a gun :eeps:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

pintnight said:


> If I was that guy driving the MazdaSpeed3, I would drive slower in front of the BMW guy just to rattle his nerves.


If someone did that to me I would probably shoot out their back window. I lose my effing mind when people pull out in front of me/pass me and then go slower than I was going.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

And that is why I carry, EVERYWHERE I go


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe the BMW driver read one too many threads written by a Mazda 3 driver arguing his car was faster. Seems kind of like the guy 3 years younger that wants to hang out with his bigger brother. While a Mazda 3speed is a nice econobox and a fast one, it is a very different car than a BMW. 

On the other hand, even if he is playing around trying to prove he is as fast as the BMW, a Mazda driver clearly has as much right on the road as the BMW driver. BMW driver comes across as a jerk.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

I would have told the 335 guy "sir, you need to go back to your car and move along now." Guy is impeding traffic and endangering other drivers because he doesn't like the other car's speed, what a jackass.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wow, have some xanax.


----------



## jayr10 (May 20, 2010)

haha what a ass i would have rev the engine to get him more mad lol


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

lol raging mc rage needs to smoke a spliff and enjoy the fun twisties.

FFS, that dude is nuts.

Kinda like that one time i got punched in the face for parking in front of my friends driveway cuz his nutty ass neighbor thought the street belongs to him.
Some crazy ass people out there, you just never know man... you just dont know.....


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

HW said:


> until rage boy pulls out a gun :eeps:












You mean this guy?


----------



## hmc (Nov 4, 2005)

What a loser!


----------

